

Evil: A site that displays the phone numbers of random Facebook users - ssclafani
http://www.tomscott.com/evil/

======
bradleyland
Once upon a time, there used to be these books that contained everyone's phone
number. They called them the "White Pages". Oh the humanity!

~~~
marcusbooster
And it didn't have pictures next to the number making it easy to target
certain demographics.

~~~
petercooper
Or an associated set of "Like"s - reasonable indicators of a person's outlook.

~~~
X-Istence
Numbers of all the hot girls I could never get in high school :-( where was
Facebook back then!

~~~
BrandonM
If you "could never get" a girl's number, what would be the point in having
it? The point isn't only to have someone's number, but for her to actually
talk to you.

------
X-Istence
So, open the website in the webkit inspector, go to the script tab, open the
console and paste this to get the full numbers. Just to make it just a tad bit
more evil!

    
    
        function parseNumber(num) {
         
          var onlyMildlyEvil = false;
          var digits = num.toString().replace(/[^0-9]/g, '');
          var parsed = '';
              
          if (digits.match(/^0[127]\d{9}$/)) {
            // probably a UK phone number
            parsed += '(' + digits.substr(0,5) + ') ';
            parsed += digits.substr(6);
          }
          
          if (digits.match(/^[2-9]\d{9}$/)) {
            // probably a US phone number
            parsed += '(' + digits.substr(0,3) + ') ';
            parsed += digits.substr(3,3) + '-';
            parsed += digits.substr(6);
          }
          
          if (parsed.length == 0) { parsed = num; }
          
          if(onlyMildlyEvil) {
          
            parsed = "" + parsed;
            parsed = parsed.substr(0,parsed.length-3) + 'XXX';
          
          }
         
          return parsed;
         
        }

------
petercooper
Tom is crazily productive. There doesn't seem to be a week when he's not
releasing or doing something unexpected. He recently ran as a candidate for MP
in the UK general election as a pirate, <http://www.madcapntom.co.uk/> (watch
his campaign ad!) and had success with "Tweet Trumps" in the last two weeks:
<http://tweettrumps.com/>

~~~
mdolon
This man is incredible, his projects page is teeming with greatness:
<http://www.tomscott.com/projects/>. Also, maybe it's just me but the
background image on Tweet Trumps is kind of trippy when reading the text on
the page.

------
jrockway
The advice about googling your phone number is interesting. Apparently this
guy is using my GV phone number:
<http://tr.dexigner.com/turk_tasarimcilar/m_yasin_sivis.html>

("OMG, now I know jrockway's phone number!!11!". Yeah, well, don't worry, I
never answer the phone and the "block" button in GV is quite effective.)

~~~
X-Istence
I love Google Voice. I use it all over the place, gmail, my portfolio site,
everywhere. And if people bother me, click, blocked. Simple and effective.

